# Cocoon Victim How To by Just Whisper



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

As promised, here is a quickie break down on how I made this prop. I would not exactly call it a tutorial. So, here is my cocooned spider victim.

Spider Victim :: Spider Victim video by Just_Whisper - Photobucket

I used 2 pieces of scrap lumber. I know one was a piece of 2X4 and I have no idea what the other one was. Use the most lightweight wood or other building material you can find. Weight is an issue with this prop. Measure them so that they will equal the length you want your prop to be, with the center being where the prop's waist will be. Attach them together with a hinge.









Attach your motor assembly to the top of the board that will be the legs. I used a Dayton Gearmotor part number 2Z830. Be sure to get the capacitor that goes with it.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Attach an eye bolt at the "head" end of the body. Ignore the yellow wire at the right. It was part of the original idea which I changed.









Attach cable to motor









Cover the motor end with wire to prevent damage.









Add ribs to upper half of body.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Add a head, very light weight plastic. And some arms if you want. It will look better.

Just a note here...I found I was still over on weight, so later I drilled out a lot of holes in my boards to lighten the weight. I also put more tilt on the feet so they weren't sticking up. I also I put an eye bolt in the feet and tied a rope to it for hanging up so it was easier to work with.

Wrap fiberfill or bubble wrap around the hip area to bulk it up a little. Now cover the whole prop in bubble wrap, except the head. I then painted it a sort of fleshy pink color.










Now cover the entire prop in spider webbing. I used craft spray glue to keep it in place, a very light spray.

I went back after I had it like I wanted and wired a motion sensor to it. It will now only run for about 5 seconds. Then it has to be triggered again.

I hope i covered most everything.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks for the How-to, you did a great job on him.


----------



## rottincorps (Jun 1, 2008)

I'm putting Tinkerbell in a web this year ...was going to make her legs kick but now I'm changing the plan. Good project ...and not to hard to do Thanks


----------



## CAH (Sep 8, 2009)

Thanks for the tutorial! Sounds easy enough so I am going to start mine today!


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Awesome...be sure to post your creations in the Prop Showcase so we can all enjoy them. I can't wait to see how they turn out.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

I like this one. It's off the scale creepy. Wish I had time this year to make this for my spider room. It would be a great addition. Thanks for the instructions.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Nice work JW


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Very nice job JW. Thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Absolutely love it! End result is perfect.


----------



## pennywise (Aug 5, 2008)

This is awesome. I can't load the video for some reason tho 

UPDATE: I clicked on the link and viewed the video straight from photobucket. Again, great prop!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

awesome Job JW! nicely done


----------



## Optimist (Nov 10, 2010)

*Cocoon guy*

I have purchased the Dayton Motor you suggested but it has a smooth shaft with just a small flat edge. I noticed that yours has a screw shaft. How did you you do that?


----------



## samhayne (Jul 3, 2008)

awesome work, need to do it some days.
Thanks for sharring


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Excellent. Been wanting something similar for one of our hanging props, but really haven't had the time to work out how to get the jerking motion. Thanks for sharing a simple solution.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Optimist said:


> I have purchased the Dayton Motor you suggested but it has a smooth shaft with just a small flat edge. I noticed that yours has a screw shaft. How did you you do that?


This is a very good point Optimist, and one I see I left out of the directions. *Thanks* for bringing it to my attention. I really have no idea what the proper name is of the part I used to make my shaft. It is a hollow metal tube with threads on the entire length of the outside. It fit very nicely over the original shaft and was purchased at a hardware store many years ago. I used a tap and die to insert a set screw to keep it in place on the original shaft. Then I used 2 flat nuts to hold the arm in place. I will see if I can find the proper name of that part. I hope this doesn't mess you up.


----------



## Optimist (Nov 10, 2010)

You did not mess me up. I found a lamp nipple, which is probably what you bought. I bought the 1/8 and 2" long. I drilled a hole and tapped it to fit a 10-24 headless screw. Works perfectly. Note that lamp nipple has its own nuts to fit. Neither standard not metric nuts will fit. Thanks for all your help!!!!


----------



## deathmasterwa (Mar 29, 2008)

Very nice job. easy to follow. I am using a monster guts wiper motor and it seems to work just fine. thanks for the tutorial.


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Y'all are welcome. I am glad this was useful to others. It really is a fun prop and there are just so many ways you can use it. I think the amount of torque of each person's motor will also determine the different ways it can be displayed. Mine will only operate properly at certain angles, or upright. Which is fine for mine. Experiment a bit and you will find what works best for each of your cocoons. Thanks again for all the really nice comments. It makes me feel really special.


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

It's very cool, is there any way to make it intermittent?


----------

